# Aussie Dollar



## Jose Marc

Would it be wise to invest in the Australian dollar instead of the US dollar in terms of the foreign currency investments?


----------



## Dexter

I don't think so - Aussie is quite expensive these days and interest rates are going down due to economy slowdown. I believe it will start falling soon.


----------



## nemesis

I remember 10 years ago, Oz dollar was like ratio of AUD1:RM1.80
But now, it's AUD1:RM3.26...*&%$?!?
Yeah i know, lots of factor affecting the currency. However, i would not expect it to fall.
USD might going down maybe few cents. See how Obama do the magic trick now


----------



## Editor

In many ways Australia has bucked the worldwide economic trend and some investors see Australia as something of a safe haven in these troubled times. The only downside to a strong Australian dollar is the fact that this does impact upon exports while making imports cheaper. 

It will be interesting to see the Australian government's policy towards interest rates in the short to medium term because while the Australian economy is showing signs of a slight slowdown it is still growing. There are many governments around the world who would give anything to be in the same situation as the Australian authorities at this moment in time.

Even though the strong Australian economy will to a certain extent cushion any blow from a slowdown across the world and specifically in the USA, all economies are to some extent at the beck and call of the US and the ongoing problems within Europe.


----------



## NatalieWitt

i'd still like to go to US dollar.. it's more stable than AUD..


----------



## Editor

While the USD will always be a major player on the worldwide scene, the authorities do need to sort out national debt which is getting out of control.


----------



## Editor

Vinnyk

Do you also think that some investors see the AUD as something of a safe haven at the moment (especially with the strength of the resources sector) although perhaps this could all change very quickly when the US and the worldwide economy finally get back on the recovery track?


----------



## kttykat

Perhaps the Chinese Yuan would be a better long term investment as they have kept their currency at an artificially low value and there is significant pressure on them to stop doing that. If they did then it would suddenly rise significantly in value! Not that I would take economic advice from me, I paid to bring 8 cats to Australia an economically disastrous investment, cats.....

Kttykat


----------



## trevant

AUD is influenced by other currency i think. But, which one that has high effect for AUD?


----------



## Burrows

*Re: Aussia Dollar*

On the 10th of April, China's onshore foreign exchange market saw the beginning of direct trading between the Australian dollar and the yuan. So, the Australian dollar became the third currency directly exchangeable with the yuan, a decision which strengthened our national currency.
Basically, this brings the huge advantage that we no longer need to exchange yuans for US dollars, and then exchange US dollars for Australian ones.

Cheers,
Emil
Sunbuild Invest


----------



## Editor

The Australian dollar has fallen today on the back of disappointing unemployment figures with a suggestion that the rebalancing of the economy between mining and non-mining operations may not be as smooth and many had hoped.


----------

